# Walks - how long/far?



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We've been taking Riley on daily walks since this past Monday and she absolutely loves it! (She will be 13 weeks this coming Monday.) My problem is, I'm not sure how *far* we should be walking her. We don't run her at all unless we are on soft grass and it's only for short distances. She never gets tired enough to walk behind us and is always wanting to walk more. My hubby took her for a 3.5 mile walk this morning that took about 1.5 hours.  I hope this isn't too much for her! Even when they got back to the house, she chewed a Kong on the couch for a little while before falling asleep. I want to be really careful and not overdo it, but she has so much more energy than any other puppy I've dealt with, so I'm not sure how much is *too* much.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

If any of us could harness the power of a Vizsla, we'd solve the oil crisis...
Your legs will give out before your dog has ever had enough.

When you feel ready, take her to a safe place where she can run off-leash. If you can get some more hunting dogs, especially more Vizsla's out with you, then you will see how much exercise these dogs need before they tire.

Here is a good example. 4 hours is a good starting point!
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2588.0.html


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have a park by us that is just a huge, grassy field enclosed by a fence with some openings to go in and out. I had my hubby buy a long lead (30ft) so she can run around in the grass. I've contacted a V owner (puppy is from the same litter!) near us and we're trying to meet up for some play time. 

I forgot to mention, we usually do 2 walks a day. 1 in the morning and 1 at night before bed. She is so much calmer and happier when she's had her walk.  I guess I should stop worrying about it!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I would not worry about it. You're not going to wear out a young puppy. I don't even take Kobi on leashed walks anymore, it seems pointless. It doesn't get him much exercise and it can be frustrating for me (variety of reasons). However, he has the chance to play off leash often and I take him on several runs a week at a pretty fast pace. 

Unless you are some sort of professional walker (lol?) who walks three hours a day, I don't think your Vizsla is going to quit on you. They may get restless or anxious to run, but not easily tired from walking in my experience.

Also, you should definitely do the Vizsla play date! That is the best type of exercise for them and you will LOVE watching them play and not feeling the need to "wear her out"


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

At 13 weeks, try not to have long walks, rather do more frequent shorter walks. It's less stress on their little puppy joints and bodies and they also need time to recharge their little batteries. 

I found that you just sort of start to read puppy and you will know when they have had enough. I walked Ozkar only locally until he was 4 months old. Then we went further afield. By staying close to home, if puppy tires out, it isn't as far to drag him or her home again. 

Don't run puppy yet. As in don;t take it for a jog. Save that till they are 18 months or more. I have had to stop riding the bike while my three grow to that age. Once they are all 18 months, we will start bike riding again, as they will be able to keep up without stressing their joints.


----------

